

Magnetic Resonator Piano - gsamm
http://music.ece.drexel.edu/research/mrp

======
Nzen
This reminds me of Motherboard's short documentary of Andy Cavatorta, who also
made a magnetically driven harp.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uSkIyocJNTc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uSkIyocJNTc)
His technique is more 'rustic' than the studies linked here.

------
Yeroc
After listening to the two videos on the site I don't think this is going to
resonate (ahem) well with pianists. The sound, compared to a conventional
piano sound is very different...

